# alum creek muskys



## fishyeater (Apr 20, 2011)

would like to know if any one has any info they want to share on caughting these toothy creatures in alum creek. would the spillway be better or the resevoir any info is helpful never fished at either one of these locations before but have caught plenty of muskys up in the u.p. of michigan


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Look at the past threads and you will get all the info you need. Alum creek musky


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Was up there last week. Picked up a spinnerbait and tossed it around some wood and it only took about 20 minutes to get my first musky this year. Just go bass fishing and you will catch all the musky you want!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

what kind of shape is Alum in?? several of us Ceasers Creek regulars may be headed that way this weekend since CC is totally flooded out.

Thanks, Salmonid


----------



## jstorm (Apr 19, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> what kind of shape is Alum in?? several of us Ceasers Creek regulars may be headed that way this weekend since CC is totally flooded out.
> 
> Thanks, Salmonid


I did see allot near the south part of dam


----------



## jstorm (Apr 19, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> what kind of shape is Alum in?? several of us Ceasers Creek regulars may be headed that way this weekend since CC is totally flooded out.
> 
> Thanks, Salmonid


Did see some getting caught near the dam


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

jstorm said:


> I did see allot near the south part of dam


Huh? See a lot of what? What does the water color and clarity look like?


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I have not been up there since the big rains, but the water i caught my musky in was pretty muddy. I was between chesire and 36/37.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Alright here is the scoop i heard today from the workers at Alum securing docks and raising them in marina so they won't be under water this weekend. They are holding all water back not sure when they will start releasing again since so much flood water down south. One guy said he did not think they would release till sometime next week. The lake was probably already 3 foot or more over summer pool and busting over banks in many places. All ramp docks were under water on ramp docks up by where you first get on them,courtesy docks was about to be under. Weekend does not look good for Delaware and Alum. Free flowing dams like Indian or Buckeye probably best bet. If there is any good place!!


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Slim is right on. I launched from marina tonight. If your need to use the docks to launch bring chest waders. I have an old flat bottom that I just pull up on the ramp. Other than having two people, one on tow vehicle and one in boat, you will find it hard to launch. I got 2 crappies in 5 ft of water. Water is 52 degrees and muddy. Highlight of the night we seeing a mature bald eagle and 3 young. Wow what a sight...


----------



## buckbassnbeyond (Apr 7, 2008)

Was there yesterday after turkey hunting. Alum is a mud pit.....straight chocolate milk from Howard rd to the dam. Howard rd ramp not under but new galena is so bring your waders like moke said. Water very high and with rain today don't think its gonna be any better. Slim gave some good suggestions on alternate locations.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Here is a picture at the marina from last night.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Moke that pic is what nightmares are made of!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

buckbassn, is the howard road project complete? last i checked the dnr site showed it wouldn't open til May 1.


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

I live next to Alum and drive across it every day. It is a complete mudhole the color of chocolate milk. I wouldn't make the drive. Take care. PM me if you ever need to know in the future. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jstorm (Apr 19, 2011)

Was there again today near dam. Did not catch anything. I did'nt see anyone pull any thing out. The dam was open and water rising and murky.


----------



## buckbassnbeyond (Apr 7, 2008)

It looked good to me but I'm not sure what "complete" is as I don't know their plans. There was a nice new dock in and I would definitely launch there. Just keep in mind that where you see the poles in the water that is where the old concrete dock is and you can't see it because water is so high so stay in the lanes. Very nice upgrade and I'm sure it will take some pressure off cheshire ramps.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Had a follow yesterday on a small crank bait.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Moke,
understanding of course that birds are mobile (ha ha), whereabouts did you spot the eagle and young?
thanks


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

At the y of big run and the main lake. When they lifted off they headed north. I was wondering if they could be.from delaware. There used to be a nest up there in the wildlife area.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

EE,
Check hogback road. Not sure what they are but there are two nests out there. 
Also, I would say if the Howard boat ramp is complete it is not a huge upgrade. Yes, they put in a ramp to tie off on, but the water level on the north side of it does not stay deep enough for a long period of time to make it worth while at the end of the summer and fall. - In my opinion....


----------



## 100 Watt (Apr 22, 2009)

Those two nests north of Howard Rd off Hogback are for osprey.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

That makes sense, I haven't looked at them but have seen many cars and people stopped to take pictures.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have seen them several times around that area....Sitting in the trees on the E.side of the lake at the Wolf run split and flying as well. Nice to have them around.


----------



## BassSlayer41 (Apr 26, 2011)

I know there is a bald eagle nest at Hoover. A buddy of mine saw them at there nest last week. He was with rainer wolf who posted that forum a couple down from this one with the monster smallie.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

